

Top 14 tools I use for my web startup - rmason
http://solowebstartup.com/top-14-tools-for-my-web-startup
I've been working on my solo web start up full-time for about 2 months now, and so this post is about the software, programming platforms/frameworks, operating systems, websites, and apps that I use to stay fast and productive. The startup is Refynor.com
======
Kilimanjaro
I've been building my next startup with nothing else than AppEngine and
Notepad2.

It is that simple to start your own business nowadays.

~~~
Refynr
cool! Are you going it solo or with co-founders?

Aaron Longnion Founder of Refynr.com

~~~
Kilimanjaro
With a cofounder. He is in charge of business, I do the coding.

------
scalyweb
Why are you paying for "CentOS?" Does Rackspace charge for different
distributions? If you're going to pay for a distro then might as well go for
the source and pay for RHEL.

I'm basing this from your comment: "CentOS 5.4 - pretty much an exact replica
of RedHat 5.4, so there's lot's of online documentation and help. Plus, it
came as an inexpensive option with Rackspace. :)"

~~~
steveklabnik
He's not paying for CentOS, he'd have to pay for RHEL. It's an extra 3 cents
an hour.

~~~
scalyweb
I equate inexpensive with a cost. Am I misunderstanding something here? CentOS
is a free distro.

~~~
steveklabnik
To be clear, CentOS: Free. RHEL: +3 cents/hr.

He just worded it poorly.

~~~
Refynr
true. I should have written "Plus, it came as a _less_ expensive option with
Rackspace. :)"

Aaron Longnion Founder of Refynr.com

~~~
steveklabnik
No worries, Aaron.

By the way, there's no need to sign your posts, we already see your username
on your post. You can just move that line into your profile. ;)

~~~
Refynr
thanks, Steve. n00b mistake :D

~~~
steveklabnik
Any time. Welcome to HN.

